# Swim bladder disease?



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

My blue dwarf gourami has been sitting at the bottom of the tank for quite some time now. It didn't really worry me too much as he would always "come alive" at feeding time or if someone came close to the tank. I figured maybe he was bored or getting old and tired 

The last couple of days I have noticed that he is not eating. He swims up fine to get air and then goes back into his corner at the bottom of the tank. Except now he is not just lying there, it's almost like he's resting in a headstand position. 

There are no signs of disease on him. No swelling or curved spine. Any ideas?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds like swim bladder. try feeding him blanched peas. i think blanched is the right word. just the inside of a pea. and i believe adding some kosher salt will help. Good luck


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Will blanched green bean work as well?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I would use frozen peas. Thaw them in some warm water and gently sqeeze the pea. The outer hull should pop open leaving just the easily eaten pea insides. Throw out the hull as fish won't eat them. Hope this makes sense and helps!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

waterlilly said:


> Will blanched green bean work as well?


as far as i know it is just peas. i use the same method as Immus21 posted


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, he doesn't seem to like peas  I guess now it's just wait and see?


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

any news about your fish? My angel fish is having the swimming bladder infection too. It's on his side floated to the top of the tank. It also does not eat peas!!!!! He has been like that for 2 weeks. Sometime he tries to swim down to the bottom of the tank but floats back up.


----------

